# What Is Your Favorite Horse Color?



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Steel Dapple Grey - I've always loved Greys!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Bay. Love them. I do like Buckskins too..I kind of have to because I have one. haha. I much prefer black-based horses to red-based.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

I love me a solid dark bay! But really, any horse in good health with a deep shine is beautiful in my eyes. I'd say my least favorite are light grey/white horses... but even they can look amazing!! (See: lippazaners (sp?))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Dapple grey, black legs and white tail. Preferably a mare. Exhibit A:









Aw I miss my girl so much :-(


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I voted other because I LOVE solid Grullas. Oh and buckskin duns :wink:


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Anything with black points... notice I ride a sorrel tobiano lol. I love bay roans, duns with black points, buckskins, grullas and bays. All my favorite and with no white on them makes them even better.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I love buckskins and duns, they are gorgeous IMO. I also love a solid bay.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Blacks, Grullas, Buckskin, Claybank Duns and blood bays


----------



## QuarterhorseRider (Apr 7, 2011)

I should of put Grullas! There would be like 10 votes!!!


----------



## QuarterhorseRider (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh I was going to put duns and roams, but I ran out of room


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

grey, greyskin, dappled greys, dappled buckskins, dappled anything.


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Palomino, dapple grey, buckskin and Bay!


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 29, 2011)

White's my favourite, of course!


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Isn't there no such thing as white? =/


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 29, 2011)

Sarahandlola said:


> Isn't there no such thing as white? =/


I don't see why. Silver looks white to me... besides, "White" was in the poll, not "gray"


----------



## dunfold (Nov 15, 2010)

Love duns of any colour...


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

blanketed appalossa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But mine is a leapard appy brown and white and really love his color to  any appelossa really


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Silver Wings said:


> I don't see why. Silver looks white to me... besides, "White" was in the poll, not "gray"



Silver looks white? :? Silver =/= white

White, as in grey that has gone to white, which is where greys usually end up.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Mine is either a Brindle (any base color)...








...or a Grullo Roan


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes there are white horses, but Silver Wings's horse is gray.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

another vote for grullo, or better yet tobiano grullo, there is one at a pay to ride trail place that i pass on the way to my lessons, ugh if i didn't already have 3 horses i would be SO tempted to ask if they had any interest in selling him/her lol


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

If I could "freeze" a dapple gray at the perfect shade of dappling, it would be my absolute favorite color. But I am really fond of blacks.

The cool thing about black, is that it doesn't dress up a horse. You can throw spots, or an exotic color like grulla or buckskin on a horse and it will make it look fancy even if the conformation is mediocre. But black doesn't do that. An ugly black horse is still an ugly horse. However, if you have a really nice horse conformationally, then I think nothing will show off that conformation better than the color black. I LOVE black Friesians, Percherons and Arabians. :mrgreen:


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Grullas with no white just like my mare









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

haviris said:


> Yes there are white horses, but Silver Wings's horse is gray.


Yes dominant white and maximum sabino. A majority of people who say "white horse" are referring to a horse that has greyed completely to the stage "white."


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 29, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Silver looks white? :? Silver =/= white
> 
> White, as in grey that has gone to white, which is where greys usually end up.


Silver's my pony, just in case you didn't figure out by yourself 

I know all that stuff, I've read about it. I'm just calling her white because she _*looks*_ white now, I know she was grey when she was young and stuff and got lighter and lighter 'till she looked like now.

You must admit she hasn't got this colour! 

Sorry, I know I'm odd ^^
It's just the way I am.

Edit: @haviris: I know, I know xD
She looks dirty in my avatar though.. but anyway I know it's called grey for real, I just CALL it white cos it looks white, like I just said


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I LOVE my chestnut sabino mare...but I really love bays...particularly black bay...I love the dark dark bays...with a little chrome. My RB horse, Pride, was as dark bay as you can get, and had just enough white to really make him striking...


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> Yes dominant white and maximum sabino. A majority of people who say "white horse" are referring to a horse that has greyed completely to the stage "white."


Yes, that is why I pointed out the horse in question is gray. I was answering the other question about whether or not there are white horses. There are.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I thought in 'actuality' there was no true white horse, aside from albino, which again, isn't ' true white' either, rather the absence of any pigmentation/color at all?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

There isn't albinism in horses, so that rules that out. I'm not 100% on this, but wouldn't a maximum sabino still have to have some sort of base colour somewhere?

Dominant White is probably the closest thing to a legitimately white horse, but there's like 11 known different genes for it. I don't really understand DW very much other than if any other possibility is ruled out and still no answer, then the horse is probably DW.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes maximum sabino _and_ all white dominant white horses have base colors just like every other horse.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

These genetics are all just ridiculous. :wink:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

And they just keep getting more and more complicated.


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 29, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> There isn't albinism in horses, so that rules that out. I'm not 100% on this, but wouldn't a maximum sabino still have to have some sort of base colour somewhere?
> 
> Dominant White is probably the closest thing to a legitimately white horse, but there's like 11 known different genes for it. I don't really understand DW very much other than if any other possibility is ruled out and still no answer, then the horse is probably DW.


There IS albinism in horses! What else would you call this one?

Besides, it's true what an earlier post said, about there being no _true_ white horses.
I'm not good with gene-stuff, so I can't really talk about this, to be honest:wink:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Silver- that horse is not an albino.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Silver Wings said:


> There IS albinism in horses! What else would you call this one?
> 
> Besides, it's true what an earlier post said, about there being no _true_ white horses.
> I'm not good with gene-stuff, so I can't really talk about this, to be honest:wink:


I'm pretty sure I had seen that horse as part of the "American Albino" breed and the URL confirmed that. I can't remember what colour they actually are; I want to say it's part of DW, but I can't remember right now. I'll go look it up.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It's dominant white Po.

For it to be a _true_ albino Silver, it needs to have pink/red eyes as well as lack of pigment else where.


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 29, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> It's dominant white Po.
> 
> For it to be a _true_ albino Silver, it needs to have pink/red eyes as well as lack of pigment else where.


Ahh, I see.
Sorry, I'm not an expert. Feel pretty stupid now anyway..


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Don't feel stupid. That wasn't our intent.  How else would we learn other than from mistakes or research?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Don't feel stupid. Horse colour genetics is quite possible one of the most complicated and confusing things I have ever seen. I said before: There are 11 _known_ types of Dominant White. God knows how many there are actually are. 

I found out yesterday from another thread that there is a colour called Sable Cream, apparently.


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 29, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Don't feel stupid. That wasn't our intent.  How else would we learn other than from mistakes or research?





Poseidon said:


> Don't feel stupid. Horse colour genetics is quite possible one of the most complicated and confusing things I have ever seen. I said before: There are 11 _known_ types of Dominant White. God knows how many there are actually are.
> 
> I found out yesterday from another thread that there is a colour called Sable Cream, apparently.


Thanks folks 
I didn't mean to offend you, I knew from before that there aren't any real white horses, so like I said in a previous post I just call her white cos she looks white to the eye (that is, when she hasn't rolled herself in the mud, like in my avatar and wooorse )

Poseidon, there are actually 11 known types of Dominant white??! I've got to google that!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Po here is one to mess you up - 
*Champagne Double Cream*


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Dark dark bay...but lol both of my horses are sorrel! Hickory is a really dark sorrel..and Nikki is redder with ALOT of white hairs, but she's not a roan..I think my favorites are dark bay, light sorrel, black, dark grey, blue roans..about anything with black points..or I LOVE a copper palomino with white mane and tail...lol I guess I like alot..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I doont think I've ever seen one like him^^^..I would say cremello but he looks kinda different??..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

ND - I've seen that picture before and I think I just went "I'm done. This is ridiculous." Bahaha. 

DrumRunner - He's a Champagne Double Cream. She said that above the picture.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I like my dirt coloured horse. Makes life easy lol. I voted for bays.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh, I love spots !


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh my, I love black horses with unique markings though I also LOVE grullas. Didn't think about picking other before I choose black. Haha, when my mare was pregnant I wanted a black foal with her blaze and very unique leg markings.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

ohhhh...Gotcha.I thought that might have been his name?? I just wasn't paying enough attention...I've never seen anything like him in person..although I have seen a few "perlinos" which were pretty neat looking..


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I saw a dirty cremello from a distance once. I've only seen the very basic of horse colours in real life. I think the most "out there" colour I've seen is a flaxen chestnut or a red dun. That's how exciting the horses I've seen are.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Shiny black or liver chestnut with tall socks and a big face marking!
Oh and grays are gorgeous as well!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

mom2pride said:


> I LOVE my chestnut sabino mare...but I really love bays...particularly black bay...I love the dark dark bays...with a little chrome. My RB horse, Pride, was as dark bay as you can get, and had just enough white to really make him striking...


*Drools*


----------

